# Sick (?!) Budgie



## Kiwiboy (Sep 30, 2016)

New here, and posting for my 13yr old daughter.
She has a 6+yr old budgie named Kiwi. We are unsure of his exact age, but she has had him 6yrs. He has always been incredibly healthy, "chatty" and active. 
A few weeks ago she made a comment that he was "throwing up". When I looked and googled, we realized it was regurgitation...I am pretty sure. We weren't sure why he was doing this, so we took apart his cage, cleaned everything really well in boiling water, threw away the old food and bought some fresh stuff. His behaviour never changed in this time. 
3days ago my daughter said Kiwi woke her up at 5am (very early for him) flapping around his cage. She checked on him in her half awake state and didn't notice anything out of the norm. When she got up for the day (6:30) she said he was wet, and had assumed he had taken a bath when he was banging around the cage.
That afternoon when she got home from school she said she was worried that he was sick, as he was still wet. I went to check on him and sure enough his head was wet and he was making weird arching motions with his head and throwing up.....clearish bubbly fluid coming out of his mouth, and shaking his head getting it all over himself. 
We do not have an avian vet closer than 2hrs away. So I called our local vet and emailed a budgie breeder I found online. The vet said they were not equipt to care for birds, but told me that to start put him in a "sick" cage. So we did.....smaller cage, one perch close to the ground, paper o the bottom so we could check his poops, no toys ect, and covered three sides and turned on a heater for him. The breeder emailed me back and said the same thing and added that I could try giving him some apple cider vinegar/water solution. So I did this as well. 
I honestly didn't think he would make it through the night as he was puffed up, looked to be breathing heavily and he just sat there looking sad...but he did. It is now 3 days later and while he is still quiet, he seems to have stopped vomitting (his head is no longer wet and neither is his perch), his poops look completely normal and he is eating.....I have watched and he is actually eating. His feathers on his head look....dirty, un groomed....but they aren't wet anymore.
He isn't moving around the cage a lot.....but maybe because there is nothing for him to do?! He is preening....I've seen him cleaning his back, and he is once again sitting on one leg when he is sleeping. 
Does this mean he is getting better? If he is, how long do we leave him in the sick cage?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums!

I'm sorry your budgie has been sick and while it's good that you have noticed a little improvement on him, given the severity of the vomiting spells and the fact that this wasn't an isolated episode, it would still be better to have him properly examined by an avian vet specialist. By not addressing the issue and treating it effectively, the chances for a relapse are much higher and it's best to provide the most adequate treatment in order to allow your budgie to have a full recovery. 
Many pet bird owners (myself included) don't have the luxury of having avian services in our towns and we have to travel long distances whenever it's required.

As for the time he is on the hospital cage, he should be there till he is recovered and is back to his more energetic self.

Best of luck with everything. I'm wishing your budgie a steady and full recovery.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I'm glad Kiwi is showing improvement. I think it is important you have him seen by an Avian Vet for a proper diagnosis and treatment plan. 2 hours one way really isn't unreasonable to ensure the little fellow receives the care he needs to have a full recovery.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

I'm wishing all the best for Kiwi and will be looking forward to your update on his condition after seeing the Avian Vet.

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings I hope kiwi will get better soon.sending healing and comforting prayers for your budgie.blessings


----------



## Kiwiboy (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks for the replies.
I know we need to see a vet, and as soon as I find one we will....unfortunetly the one that is 2hrs away I found online is apparently closed. Number is out of service, email bounced back. I called my vet today and she said she will do some research into finding someone who is qualified to care for Kiwi. Unfortunetly living in a small town means we don't have the "exotic".

Kiwi was pacing back and forth on his perch today and lifting his foot at us everytime we went past the cage...his usual sign for pick me up! But he is still regurgitating seed everytime he eats . Still no more vomitting of the foamy clearish stuff. 
We still have him in a quiet room, 3sides of the cage covered and heated as he will still puff himself up when resting, which he does more than usual. 
Food wise....should I be giving him anything special? He gets seed (I know not the best, but when my daughter found out he should be eating more pellet than seed he nearly starved himself refusing to eat the pellets), he will eat spinach and apples. Right now all he has is seed....should we offer something that might be easier to digest? 

Hopefully my vet finds something....while I am not so concerned he is going to die any minute like I was, he still doesn't look 100%healthy.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

I'm sorry to hear that Kiwi isn't feeling well.

You've been given great advice and I hope that you're able to find an avian vet to better diagnose his condition.

In the meantime, to ensure his appetite stays up, you can given him some seed or millet soaked in this recipe:
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/295617-guardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html

Please let us know how he's doing soon! I hope his condition continues to improve. :fingerx:

If you have any questions after reading through the links provided, don't hesitate to ask as we'd love to help. 

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

You could try some probiotics for him, Veta Farm Poly Aid is what I use, it is available online. 
Egg and biscuit mix is a good diet boost also for sick birds this is available online or you can make your own. To be vomiting like that he definitely needs to be seen and diagnosed as soon as possible.
Can you weigh him? Use some small gram scales and record his weight. What colour are his droppings? Keep his cage warm if he wants to be with you I would suggest keeping him as calm and stress free as possible also. Sending healing thoughts :sky blue:
http://talkbudgies.com/recipes-budgies/114058-egg-food-our-aviary-recipe-step-step.html


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hopefully the information in this link will help you locate a good vet for little Kiwi:

Avian Vets in Canada

If none are within distance, call the Avian Vet(s) and ask for referrals of a vet near you that would be able
to call and consult with the Avian Specialist.

Lynwood Animal Hospital

Carling Animal Hospital

Shawn Tucker at West London Pet Hospital

*


----------

